# Dugouts benches



## Rick18071 (Jan 24, 2014)

2012 ibc

since dugouts need to be accessible and require an wheelchair space (1108.2.2.4) and a companion seat (1108.2.3) will a bench need to comply with icc a117.1-2009 903 also need to be there?


----------



## steveray (Jan 24, 2014)

First thing that comes to mind...

1103.2.3 Employee work areas.

Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required to comply with Sections 907.9.1.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work areas, or portions of work areas, that are less than 300 square feet (30 m2) in area and located 7 inches (178 mm) or more above or below the ground or finish floor where the change in elevation is essential to the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is for a school. The players are not workers.


----------



## steveray (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't think of anything else that would allow it to be exempt unless you want to call it a U...I would err on making the whole bench accessible but can't find a way to require it....

1103.2.5 Utility buildings.

Occupancies in Group U are exempt from the requirements of this chapter other than the following:

1. In agricultural buildings, access is required to paved work areas and areas open to the general public.

2. Private garages or carports that contain required accessible parking.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 24, 2014)

Just went through this as we currently have a 20 field softball / baseball complex under construction. It was our interpretation that the benches do not have to comply. We also contacted ICC for a code opinion on this. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 24, 2014)

The architect is calling everything "E". Also could be A-5,

A-5 Assembly uses intended for PARTICIPATION in or VIEWING outdoor activities including , but NOT LIMITED to: Amusement park structures, Bleachers, grandstans, Stadiums.

The kids in the dugout will be participating and viewing. I would not call it "U".

Sec. 1108.2.2.4 says Team or Player seating needs to have a Wheelchair space. The only exception is for bowling lanes.

Even if this was in a professinal players park I would not call it a empoyee work area because the park could be used for college games.


----------



## steveray (Jan 24, 2014)

1108.2.2.4 is not in my 2003....but good to know....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 24, 2014)

03' Steve? a bit dated aren't we?


----------



## steveray (Jan 24, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> 03' Steve? a bit dated aren't we?


You know us up here in the progressive Northeast......My current gas code is NFPA 54 1996......   We do get as new as 2005 with our NEC


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 24, 2014)

Here in PA we use the 2009 ICC codes except for Accessiblity. We use 2012 IBC ch. 11 and ICC A117.1 - 2009. Thinks get screwed up when we use the 2009 IEBC.


----------



## Jim B (Jan 29, 2014)

Player seating is superseded from employee work spaces, since it is a more specific requirement within IBC 2012 Chapter 11

Benches are only required to meet section 903 when reference by sections 612.2 (sauna), 803.4 (locker room).

The reason behind this is the fact that a person is transferring to a bench in a sauna or locker room.  In a dugout or a bench in a park or waiting room is general not being used by a disabled person to transfer onto. The disabled person already has a seat (wheelchair).

The requirement for a companion seat in player seating areas is not required. IBC 2012 only requires it for Section 1108.2.2.1 thru 1108.2.2.3. Team and Player Seating is section 1108.2.2.4, beyond the companion seat scoping.


----------

